# Any thoughts on Advanced Emissions Solution



## Arnak (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,
I’m trying to make up my mind about this one. Earnings are forecast to grow almost 40% per years, they are trading at a good discount right now and, as far as I can see, they are in a good financial health. Not to mention good dividend.

Zacks.com rank them as a stock to sell. Otherwise, it looks positive everywhere I look. But I'm new to DIY investing so I would appreciate your input if there are red flags I should look at. 

Thanks!


----------

